# Photo Lab Locations



## Braders (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi

Would like some recommendations for locations of pro photo-labs in the following areas

Philadelphia
Chicago
Boston
Washington
Atlanta

Specifically, i need to have my 12'/22' film processed and scanned to hi rez digital files so i can import into LR. 

Thanks
Brad


----------



## rcannonp (Apr 18, 2008)

Here's one for Atlanta. I've never had them scan anything, so I don't know how they do with that.

E-Six Lab of Atlanta - professional film processing, E6, C41, digital


----------



## Braders (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks cannon

Anyone else, Phili is my next stop.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Apr 18, 2008)

I used to love Quaker Photo in Philadelphia for both C41 and E6, but alas, they're gone now.  Are you looking for C41 or E6?

Philadelphia Photographics -- C41 and E6, small business feel
Photo Lounge -- C41 and E6 
CBOP Professional -- C41 and E6, focused on wedding and portrait printing market

I'm trying to think who else is left...  I'll update this post if I come up with anything.


----------



## Braders (Jun 15, 2008)

sad to leave Philly, love this place....

so, need some info on the windy city, chicago.

Sensor cleaning
Digital Printing
Camera Store

ta


----------

